# Topics > AI in car and transport >  Automated Research Development Platform, AutonomouStuff, LLC, Metamora, Illinois, USA

## Airicist

Developer - AutonomouStuff, LLC

Home page - autonomykit.com

autonomoustuff.com/platform

----------


## Airicist

AutonomouStuff Automated Research Development Platform

Published on Apr 1, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Platform software video

Published on May 26, 2016

----------


## Airicist

AutonomouStuff AVS showcase

Published on Jul 27, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Autonomous cars shift into high gear with NXP BlueBox

Published on Nov 15, 2016




> NXP BlueBox with AutonomouStuff zips along the highways. AutonomouStuff, a leading company that supplies components, engineering services and software that help enable autonomy, fitted NXP BlueBox into one of their autonomous cars.

----------


## Airicist

AutonomouStuff self-driving demo in 360

Published on Jan 12, 2017

----------


## Airicist

AutonomouStuff R&D platform build

Published on Jan 17, 2017




> Check out this awesome overview of our engineers doing what they do to make the future of autonomy possible!

----------


## Airicist

Platform/software showcase

Published on Jul 27, 2016




> AutonomouStuff attended the Autonomous Vehicles Symposium in San Francisco from July 19th to the 21st. We had our Automated Research Development Platform there for demos of our Software applications.

----------


## Airicist

Automated Polaris GEM E2 demo

Published on Aug 17, 2017




> AutonomouStuff Polaris GEM E2 Shuttle Automation Demo in Silicon Valley

----------


## Airicist

New NXP Automated Drive Kit: available by AutonomouStuff

Published on Feb 5, 2018




> Featuring NXP BlueBox and S32 vision processor, the new Automated Drive Kit revs up the path to autonomous driving. Carmakers develop, test and deploy autonomous algorithms quickly using the Automated Drive Kit that is available now via partner AutonomouStuff. Bobby Hambrick, AutonomouStuff CEO,  discusses the strength of the BlueBox based solution.

----------

